# Zero Signal Quality. Help Please



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Can anyone help me get a picture on my TV ?

I have an Autotrail Cheyenne 335.

The Aerial is up and pointing the same way as everyone elses. The booster is switched on... Status 530 (i think). I do the search on freeview and all these channels come on the list. Yet when i press for BBC1 etc the screen displays "no signal". I then go into the antenna menu, and it reads the signal is 65, yet the signal quality is zero and never differs. I've treid various locations and it never changes. 

Does anyone know about these things.

Many thanks 

Martin


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Aerial plugged in TV or ....................

Sillier things have happened!

Peter


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Martin

Join the club not had a picture yet, use a complete separate telly plugged directly into the booster..

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Have you tried rotating the aerial while watching signal level and quality.
It could be that all those with aerials pointing in the same direction are analogue people, and the list of digital channels you are seeing is from another direction, ok for the channel list but too weak for a picture.
Nairn site was one of these cases, looked where people were pointing, got a list of channels the found the antenna needed moving to a completely different direction for digital pictures.
Martin.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Signal*

Hi

Is it FREEVIEW you are trying to get? I had this problem and it turned out I was not in a FREEVIEW area?

Russell


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

You may need to reset the system, Go into menu on the screen and go for reset to factory settings UK english, Aerial on, GMT reset yes paswword usually 0000 Try that and it should be ok. The memory in the box does get full when you have searched and stored in various locations, Whwn the memory is full the systen stops working.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Are these satellite arrangements any good. Do they work 100% of the time ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If your dish has a clear view of the satellite and if it is within the footprint of the transponder for the size of dish you have, yes. If not, no 

Dave


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

*And another thought*

Forgot this one.
Instead of looking at the first few channels, keep going up the channel list until (probably) you return to the first channel.
The Lidl terrestial boxes have two methods of scanning for channels:
1: DELETE THE OLD CHANNELS STORED AND START NEW LIST
2: ADD TO CHANNELS STORED
If you happen to use the second method (and would imagine a lot of boxes do the same), then the newly stored channels appear on the end of the channel list. If you see more than 40 channels including several BBC-1's then that may be the problem.

Been interesting watching replies to this thread. I wonder if people read the question before answering.

Martin


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

It's just confusing when the signal is strong, but the signal quality reads zero.

May just have to be another night of Auf Wiedersehen Pet series one. So it's not all doom and gloom.

Martin


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Freddiebooks said:


> It's just confusing when the signal is strong, but the signal quality reads zero.
> 
> May just have to be another night of Auf Wiedersehen Pet series one. So it's not all doom and gloom.
> 
> Martin


If the signal is strong, but the signal quality is zero then it is most likely that you are just outside the optimum reception area or there is an opstruction such as a hill or building.
Best thing to do is to check the signal before you go away (assuming you know where you are going to). Check the postcode against the postcode checker at www.digitaluk.co.uk you will see a check box to say that you are an aerial installer. Check this box and search. The next page will show you an accurate prediction of the signal at your destination and a compass bearing for the aerial. Just remember that the compass bearing is from true north, not magnetic.
Gerry


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

gm6vxb... You are a genius.

It finally worked thanks to your tips about deleting all the previous stored programs.

Never have i been so happy to see Alan Titchmarsh. And that's saying something. 

Thanks very much.

Martin


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Martin

With the Autotrail freeview system you need to delete all the existing channels before retuning when you move to a new area. Confused me for ages also   

Trevor


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I'll try mine again this weekend, see if I can get anywhere with it.

Many Thanks
Broom


----------

